

'Shame On Us If We've Forgotten' - kailuowang
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/28/obama-gun-violence_n_2972318.html
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/28/obama-gun-violence_n_2972318.html
======
3825
Article text follows:

Obama On Gun Violence: 'Shame On Us If We've Forgotten' Newtown By NEDRA
PICKLER 03/28/13 12:19 PM ET EDT

FOLLOW: Barack Obama , Gun Control, Barack Obama , Video, Gun Violence, Gun
Violence, Politics News, Second Amendment, Gun Violence, Newtown, Sandy Hook
Elementary School Shooting, Politics News

WASHINGTON — President Barack Obama says the gun control votes in the Senate
next month are the best chance in more than a decade to reduce gun violence.

Obama spoke Thursday at the White House. He says powerful foes of gun control
hope Americans will forget the shock of the school shootings in Newtown, Conn.

Obama says people shouldn't get, quote, "squishy" because time has passed.
Obama says, quote, "Shame on us if we've forgotten."

He's asking people to urge Congress to support his gun control measures.

Obama spoke alongside parents of the Newtown victims. It's part of a series of
rallies by gun control groups across the country Thursday.

\--

The rest is just photos.

